# Blacksmith Fork River Fly Fishing Report



## LLCOLEG (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I wanted to create an on going thread of fly fishing reports on the Blacksmith Fork River. So feel free to post photos and tell us whats working etc!


----------

